# What muscles do MMA fighters/Boxers work or build?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

What muscles do i need to build? I know there are benefits and non-benefits. for example : building triceps helps boxers absorb body shots better and helps roll while slipping to reduce the impact of the punch. another example: building abs/core helps absorb body shots. last example: building calves helps you balance (done by manny pacquiao, the one legged cross punch). The disadvantages is that when you build muscles, you gas out quicker because you have to carry the weight on your body. Sure you look sexy, but we're fighters not bodybuilders. Also, bodybuilding makes you less flexible which is very bad for performing jiu-jitsu/wrestling I also heard building biceps and forearm muscles are bad for boxers because it messes up boxers punches, not sure if it's true though. Well can anyone help me which muscles i should tone/build? I'm a boxer and going to learn BJJ soon


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

your back is really important, not only is it used to pull your arms back after a punch faster but its also key to grappling.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The ass.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

You want to be an MMA fighter?

All of them.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

you should probably ask your trainer, not random people on the internets


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The toes, do a lot of toe presses.


----------



## mmchamp (Dec 16, 2011)

The strengthening program that professional MMA fighters go through, requires them to work out using every single muscle of their body and not just a few.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

In the end, an mma fighter works out every single muscle in his or her body. All exercises that fighters do are compound with the possible exception to forearm exercises. 

If you're asking what muscles are typically worked out most heavily then I'd have to say the back, shoulder, core, and leg muscles. 

Least important muscles in an mma fighters body: the pectorals


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Core core and more core. I am a firm beliver that core strength is more important than anything. Core strength will helb you move and control others better than anything. I have seen guys with huge arms and stuff get man handled in trapping matches against much smaller guys that had a lot of core strength.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

MMAnWeed and Americanfighter pretty much put what I was going to. All of the ones MMAnWeed listed but extra emphasis on the core.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The ass is important too.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Ill break it down for you and give you the main ones

Major legs-quads butt and calfs...yes calfs are important for takedowns kicks and strait punches
minor- groin
mostly core exercises

shoulders and traps are very important

When it comes to arms most important are forearms and triceps..biceps are important but you'll get a bicep workout with all the pulling you'll be doing from your back workouts because those muscles will always be sore...I find that my back gets way more sore doing mma than basic pull ups bbrows what have you


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SJ said:


> The ass is important too.


Dont forget the bit between the ass and the balls... All the great MMA fighters have a specific workout for that bad boy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Dont forget the bit between the ass and the balls... All the great MMA fighters have a specific workout for that bad boy.


You have to modify one of these, it take a lot of research and practice to do it though, I've only ever heard if it being done successfully and then the apparatus was so dangerous it could not be operated without permanent damage to the user.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Core comes first - then the rest... But you really can't be an mma-fighter and NOT work on almost all of your muscles.

Also the heart  (Did not see that coming) Cardiovascular exercises is key


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Lots of compound movements and bodyweight training whenever you can.

I found that deadlifts really helped with my wrestling. Squats as well are effective. I would say that military pressing seems more functional than benching for upper body strength, too. Get them pull ups in as well.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Lots of compound movements and bodyweight training whenever you can.
> 
> I found that deadlifts really helped with my wrestling. Squats as well are effective. I would say that military pressing seems more functional than benching for upper body strength, too. Get them pull ups in as well.


This. I found a major power and strength difference when I started doing more functional strength workouts like calisthenics, kettlebells, exploding drills etc. over isolated muscle development like the gym pulley machines.

Weights are good too, but I think these types of things are a must for getting that physical edge over someone your own weight. Mixing everything up is probably best.


----------



## htbmuscles (Dec 1, 2015)

MCDOJO101 said:


> What muscles do i need to build? I know there are benefits and non-benefits. for example : building triceps helps boxers absorb body shots better and helps roll while slipping to reduce the impact of the punch. another example: building abs/core helps absorb body shots. last example: building calves helps you balance (done by manny pacquiao, the one legged cross punch). The disadvantages is that when you build muscles, you gas out quicker because you have to carry the weight on your body. Sure you look sexy, but we're fighters not bodybuilders. Also, bodybuilding makes you less flexible which is very bad for performing jiu-jitsu/wrestling I also heard building biceps and forearm muscles are bad for boxers because it messes up boxers punches, not sure if it's true though. Well can anyone help me which muscles i should tone/build? I'm a boxer and going to learn BJJ soon


I would most probably go with toning your muscles and not adding mass that will slow your moves.
good luck


----------

